# iJust2 Replacement Glass - stock in Cape Town? For 26th Dec



## vapeandacrepe (24/12/15)

I'm so bummed. Just got my iJust2 (my first sub-ohm), and I cracked the glass just now.

Does anyone know where I can find replacement glass for this urgently, in Cape Town?

The new vapeshop.co.za in Canal Walk doesn't have stock.
Vapourmountain are closed till the 4th Jan.
VapeMob doesn't seem to stock it on their site.

Anyone know any smaller stores that might have stock of this? Hoping I can find somewhere open on Boxing Day 26th.


----------



## Dr Phil (24/12/15)

Dude this is an awsome tank but to be honest I think it's cheaper buying a new I just 2 tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/12/15)

You're going to struggle to get replacement glass for the iJust 2. Probably end up spending almost as much as a new iJust 2 tank. We sell the iJust 2 tank for R200. If we sold the glass the price would be around R150. Just buy a new tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vapeandacrepe (24/12/15)

OK wow!! Would you believe I managed to find someone gumtree who just sold me an iJust tank 30 minutes ago lol? Amazing......


----------



## Alex_123 (25/12/15)

Broke my crius glasses too...
Cant find spares and its killing me.
I know the feeling man


----------



## foGGyrEader (25/12/15)

vapeandacrepe said:


> I'm so bummed. Just got my iJust2 (my first sub-ohm), and I cracked the glass just now.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find replacement glass for this urgently, in Cape Town?
> 
> ...


 
A little late I guess, for what it's worth www.vapourmountain.co.za is based here in CT and they have the replacement glass for R100 I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justin223 (25/12/15)

I found one here too http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/new-arrivals/products/eleaf-ijust2-replacement-glass

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vapeandacrepe (25/12/15)

foGGyrEader said:


> A little late I guess, for what it's worth www.vapourmountain.co.za is based here in CT and they have the replacement glass for R100 I think.


Thx mate, but as said in OP they are closed till 4th Jan. No worry though, the planets aligned and I managed to buy a new replacement in CT last night at 10pm lol from this guy on gumtree.



Alex_123 said:


> Broke my crius glasses too...
> Cant find spares and its killing me.
> I know the feeling man


Hope you come right bud. I'm treating this new tank like a precious jewel or something lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vapeandacrepe (25/12/15)

I chuckled at some vapers vaping well over 10ml a day, thinking how the hell that was possible. MY first day with this thing and I blew through over 15ml. This is going to get expensive lol. Definitely need to up my nic to 6mg, not getting enough so I'm chain vaping.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (25/12/15)

vapeandacrepe said:


> I chuckled at some vapers vaping well over 10ml a day, thinking how the hell that was possible. MY first day with this thing and I blew through over 15ml. This is going to get expensive lol. Definitely need to up my nic to 6mg, not getting enough so I'm chain vaping.



Glad you got sorted @vapeandacrepe 
Love your avatar pic!


----------



## Dubz (26/12/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> You're going to struggle to get replacement glass for the iJust 2. Probably end up spending almost as much as a new iJust 2 tank. We sell the iJust 2 tank for R200. If we sold the glass the price would be around R150. Just buy a new tank



http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...ories/products/eleaf-ijust2-replacement-glass

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

